
Final Kiss of Two Stars Heading for Catastrophe - jader201
http://www.eso.org/public/news/eso1540/
======
jakeogh
Zooming in on VFTS 352: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woNc-
iU3Cjk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woNc-iU3Cjk) (too bad there's no arrow
at the end)

Tried to find an estimate of when they will merge/explode/whatever, no luck.
[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0004-637X/812/2/10...](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0004-637X/812/2/102)
seems to be down.

